# Top 5 must haves for tarantula collections.



## Mello (Mar 3, 2013)

What's the top 5 must have species in your opinion!? I'm excited to see all the different answers!
Mine would be, well probably the 4 I already have just because I love them all so much. Might change as my collection expands lol. 
L. Violaceopes, G. Rosea, P. Metallica, T. Stirmi and... Oh gosh umm... OBT! That is my top 5 right now. Lets hear yours!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ThomasMK (Mar 3, 2013)

A theraphosa sp, lasiodora parahybana, brachypelma smithi, grammostola rosea, acanthoscurria geniculata.


----------



## wingedcoatl (Mar 3, 2013)

G pulchripes (teddy bear), A versicolor (must watch grow), M balfouri (must breed), L parahybana (superchunk minus swamp), B smithi (iconic)


----------



## Cydaea (Mar 3, 2013)

In no particular order: GBB, a red-legged Brachy (smithi, emilia, boehmei...), A. versicolor, G. pulchra, L. parahybana.

3 of those I don't have yet (A.v, G.p, L.p), but they will probably be my next purchase.


----------



## psohn703 (Mar 3, 2013)

My top five dream ts right now would be 1. Pterinopelma sazimai 2. Oligoxystre diamentinensis 3. Typhochlaena costae 4. Monocentropus balfouri 5. Poecilotheria metallica. I know the first three haven't hit the states yet... but I can dream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Mar 3, 2013)

I've got all my "must haves" now:
B. boehmei
M. balfouri
L. parahybana
A. versicolor
P. irminia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tmobo (Mar 3, 2013)

I would have to say

B. Smithi
G. Rosea
P. Murinus
A. Avic
B. Albo


----------



## LucN (Mar 3, 2013)

Here's mine. Brachypelma oriented. I'm only lacking two to complete that amount. A * denotes what I currently own.

1. *B. smithi - the hobby icon.
2. *B. boehmei - real colorful and can have an attitude at times.
3. *B. emilia - by far the calmest tarantula I've worked with so far.
4. B. albopilosum - unique looking species with a very shaggy/fluffy apperance.
5. B. klaasi - the Holy Grail of Brachypelmas in my opinion.

Wish me luck to score a female of #5. I'll need it.


----------



## boosh96 (Mar 3, 2013)

Here's mine in no particular order. 

1. Poecilotheria metallica
2. Pelinobius muticus
3. Grammostola pulchra
4. Monocentropus balfouri
5. Hysterocrates gigas


----------



## rasulsimakshah (Mar 3, 2013)

i'd have to go by genus:

1. Poecilotheria (metallica, regalis, subfusca...all gorgeous!)
2. Avicularia (metallica, versicolor)
3. Brachypelma (albopilosum, smithi, or vagans)
4. Lampropelma (violaceopes, "Borneo Black")
5. Pamphobeteus ("Platyomma", nigricolor)


----------



## Scar (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm gonna go general with genus instead of species because IMO there are too many.  In A,B,C order:

Avicularia
Brachypelma
Poecilotheria
Psalmopoeus
Theraphosa 

AAAAhhhhhh!!! I can't justify only 5!!!!


----------



## poisoned (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm also telling genuses here, in lexical order:
Avicularia
Brachypelma
Cromatopelma
Poecilotheria
Psalmopoeus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apollo Justice (Mar 3, 2013)

psohn703 said:


> My top five dream ts right now would be 1. Pterinopelma sazimai 2. Oligoxystre diamentinensis 3. Typhochlaena costae 4. Monocentropus balfouri 5. Poecilotheria metallica. I know the first three haven't hit the states yet... but I can dream.


Your statement is not completely accurate, there are a handful of people that own Oligoxystre diamentinensis in the states. 

My top 5 would be 
Brachypelma klaasi
Homoeomma sp blue
Aphonopelma bicoloratum 
Avicularia purpurea
Megaphobema mesomelas

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Osmo (Mar 3, 2013)

p.metallica
g.pulchra
b.smithi
p.murinus
c.cyaneopubescens


----------



## Meezerkoko (Mar 3, 2013)

Okay here goes:

Brachypelma annitha
Brachypelma smithi or emilia
Cyriocosmus elegans
Hapolopus sp. Columbia
Grammastola pulchra

I love all of these and I think they're all beautiful and for the most part docile.  And what's more awesome is I own all of them accept the annitha and I might be getting one of those soon too!  Yay!  I think that's a pretty nice and varied first collection how 'bout you?


----------



## Solucki (Mar 3, 2013)

Just 5?!?!? Okay where to start, in random order I suppose. 

A versi. avics are the .... Gotta love em. 
B. klaasi
G. Rosea RCF Trite and true. Also for entertainment value
Xenethis Intermedia, big and colorful 
P. rufilata 
P. irminia, fast and beautiful. 
H. Villosella communal. Fast hungry dwarfs. 
Yeah I went over 5 but Dont we all go over our limit with T's?


----------



## Marijan2 (Mar 3, 2013)

ok... lemme think for a second


Any Chylobrachys
Any Brachypelma
Any Theraphosa
Any Psalmopoeus
Any Pamphobeteus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Mar 3, 2013)

psohn703 said:


> My top five dream ts right now would be 1. Pterinopelma sazimai 2. Oligoxystre diamentinensis 3. Typhochlaena costae 4. Monocentropus balfouri 5. Poecilotheria metallica. I know the first three haven't hit the states yet... but I can dream.


The Oligoxystre have indeed hit the states, I have seen them for sale.  It must have been on Ken's site.  Check and see?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## seacowst (Mar 3, 2013)

1. G.rosea classic
2. A.avic    classic
3. obt        a ow classic
4. any pokie a must
5. lp or simmular gotta have them big ones


----------



## psohn703 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thats awesome.  I just checked his site but there not listed. They probably sold out but it is good to hear that they are already here. Thanks alltheworld and apollo for clearing that up. Looks like im a little closer to one of my dreams =).


Alltheworld601 said:


> The Oligoxystre have indeed hit the states, I have seen them for sale.  It must have been on Ken's site.  Check and see?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 3, 2013)

Stromatopelma calceatum
Hapalopus- any
Tapinauchenius- any
Psalmopoeus- any
Holothele incei


----------



## Redneck (Mar 3, 2013)

Let's see, my personal top five would be in this exact order.

#1 P. irminia
#2 P. rufilata
#3 P. pulcher
#4 P. ornata
#5 P. metallica

These are my favorite Ts. They are all stunning. I don't have any of these, but, I will soon. I will add multiples of everyone of these to our collection! :-D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbowley (Mar 3, 2013)

Ouch. This is a hard one for me because I'm still fairly new to the hobby. But, so far, my favorite 5 would have to be:

#1 GBB
#2 G. pulchripes (mainly because she was my first, and just dropped a HUGE nice sac full of babies for us)
#3 P. pulcher
#4 A. versicolor
#5 OBT

I definitely have quite a few more that I want to get my hands on, and will soon, but these 5 are on my must have NOW list.


----------



## le-thomas (Mar 3, 2013)

Depends on what you personally want in your tarantulas but for me personally:
- P. murinus
- H. maculata
- C. darlingi
- S. calceatum
- A. versicolor
Then there are, of course, the classics.


----------



## satch (Mar 3, 2013)

This is some of my collection and are more less my favorite's!

M.Balfouri
P.metallica
A.versicolour
B.smithi
X.immanis 

As of right now I have 2 M.balfouri egg sacks and 1 versicolour egg sack!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Mar 3, 2013)

Must have? That's hard lol

A.versicolour (raised from slinghood) - For cuteness
Brachypelma (any of them, but have at least one) - For a cuddly looking T
Pokie or Psalmo (also any of them,) - For an eye-poppingly colourful T
Genic or LP (but I don't think you 'need' a blondi) - For a large T
OBT or GBB - For a stunning T with attitude (you should get both of these, but I'm only allowed 5 =P)

But lets just face it, all those 'ors' should really be 'ands' =D

Then of course there are the classics like

A.avic
B.smithi
G.rosea
LP
OBT

You ask anyone and I can nearly guarantee you they'll have owned at least one of these (and when I say anyone I mean T enthusiasts lol)


----------



## Mello (Mar 4, 2013)

Yea I gotta cheat and add 2 more ha
GBB and any from genus ephebopus.
My current wish list consists of 31. I add to it almost daily haha


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 4, 2013)

Redneck said:


> Let's see, my personal top five would be in this exact order.
> 
> #1 P. irminia
> 
> These are my favorite Ts. They are all stunning. I don't have any of these, but, I will soon. I will add multiples of everyone of these to our collection! :-D


YES! Someone else giving the love to irminias 


My Top 5 (although impossible really...)

#1 P. irminia
#2 E. pulcherrimaklaasi (sp. "blue") 
#3 E. sp. "red" 
#4 A. versi / A. purpurea / A. diversipes
#5 B. smithi / B. auratum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeInNC (Mar 4, 2013)

My top 5 would be:

1.  GBB
2.  Green Bottle Blue
3.  C. Cyaneopubescens
4.  Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
5.  (see #1)

....but I'm biased  

-Mike


----------



## Redneck (Mar 4, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> YES! Someone else giving the love to irminias
> 
> 
> My Top 5 (although impossible really...)
> ...


I love the irminia! Heck, if its a Psalmo, I want it. But the irminia is, and always will be my favorite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Mar 4, 2013)

Redneck said:


> I love the irminia! Heck, if its a Psalmo, I want it. But the irminia is, and always will be my favorite.


A couple of us produced more P.pulcher than I care to think about,so prices have come WAY down in the time you have been away.Awesome spiders.Now to keep it on topic...
ANY of our 
---P.langenbucheri..Just GORGEOUS... (CANNOT WAIT till our males start to mature,1 of our girls is ALMOST ready)
---B.annitha
---M.robustom
---B.boehmei/klaasi
---Iridopelma 
NONE of these will ever be sold from our collection.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 4, 2013)

Just top 5 hard choice.

A,minatrix
P,ornata
L,parahybana
B,smithi
T,duellica (house spider,not a T) but very cool and fantastic eater/Webber.


----------



## Redneck (Mar 4, 2013)

BrettG said:


> A couple of us produced more P.pulcher than I care to think about,so prices have come WAY down in the time you have been away.Awesome spiders.Now to keep it on topic...
> ANY of our
> ---P.langenbucheri..Just GORGEOUS... (CANNOT WAIT till our males start to mature,1 of our girls is ALMOST ready)
> ---B.annitha
> ...


Glad to hear they are more readily available. Now to get my hands on some! And that Psalmo you have listed here. Very nice!


----------



## Palespider (Mar 5, 2013)

1). Poecilotheria metallica - For the obvious reasons, most beautiful metallic blue, and it's a pokie. You can't go wrong!

2). OBT - Attitude, and more attitude! Very fast grower, eats tons. Can be a burrower, arboreal, and make some cool webs. Did I mention attitude?

3). Brachypelma boehmei - One of the most beautiful, and sits out in the open a lot of the time.

4). Acanthoscurria geniculata - One of the most beautiful of the giant species. Grows like a weed, and huge appetites. Also likes to sit out in the open.

5). Avicularia versicolor - The most striking color of the avics.


----------



## Curious jay (Mar 5, 2013)

Hmm... 

Phormictopus cancerides
Brachypelma boehmei/vagans
Hapalopus sp 'Columbia'
Lasiodora -take your pick- parahybana/itabunae being my favourites.
Ceratogyrus darlingi


----------



## mynewself2000 (Mar 5, 2013)

Well I am new and i only own 2 tarantulas currently. I think my Top 5 would be a little different from most considering I don't have the funds for some of the more beautiful and colorful T's but i do have a wish list!

1. Avicularia - anything avic
2. G. rosea - Got to have a classic  ( Pulchra would be another good choice)
3. B. albopilosum - Another must have even if it is one of the most common tarantulas on the market!
4. Poecilotheria - Any of them ( although personally i think id get a regalis )
5. L. Parahybana - They are cute, tiny, and are very pretty and affordable

And a bonus T for me would have to be
* C. Elegans - they are tiny, awesome colors and they are affordable and relatively easy to keep aside from feeding tiny slings


----------



## Curious jay (Mar 5, 2013)

mynewself2000 said:


> Well I am new and i only own 2 tarantulas currently. I think my Top 5 would be a little different from most considering I don't have the funds for some of the more beautiful and colorful T's but i do have a wish list!
> 
> 1. Avicularia - anything avic
> 2. G. rosea - Got to have a classic  ( Pulchra would be another good choice)
> ...


Just a quick note lol Lasiodora parahybana are far from lol.


----------



## Ximmanis (Mar 6, 2013)

Curious jay said:


> Just a quick note lol Lasiodora parahybana are far from lol.


Lasiodora parahybana: "Adults now available in dwarf sizes!"

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fossa (Mar 6, 2013)

Hmmm top 5? this is too hard ...

5. B. boehemi    (beautiful T, bit more 'spunk' than smithi in my experience
4. C. fasciatum  (Good looking, interesting habits)
3. A. minatrix/purpurea (too close to call there - both just exceptional looking t's)
2. H. lividium  (Rarely seen but when you do its like your birthday and Christmas all at once)
1. Any Poecilotheria sp. (they are just amazing ....)


----------



## Definitions (Mar 6, 2013)

Here's mine

B.klassi
G.pulchra
b.smithi
GBB
P.metallica


for aggressive top 4

H.mac
P.ornata
OBT
P. regalis


----------



## NoSBoH (Mar 6, 2013)

Based on what I've kept.
Pter chordatus
Pter murinus 
P regalis
P Irminia
Chilo Fimbriatus( only have slings now, but there lair crafting is pretty unreal)

Honorable mentions 
Brachy albo ( curly hair)
Avic Avic

---------- Post added 03-06-2013 at 12:58 PM ----------

Oh forgot to add 
Pelinobius muticus.  I had a 4" female died of unknown causes.  But that was a lively one.


----------



## numinous (Mar 6, 2013)

1. Poecilotheria metallica (have)
2. Avicularia diversipes (have)
3. Brachypelma smithi 
4. Lampropelma violaceopes (have)
5. Xenesthis intermedia

and more importantly - must breed


----------



## InverteBart (Mar 6, 2013)

*Classics, I know but still favorites*

C. cyaneopubescens
A. versicolor
B. boehmei/smithi(take your pick)
G. pulchra
H. sp "pumpkin patch"

First post, thanks for the great info!


----------



## rasulsimakshah (Mar 6, 2013)

InverteBart said:


> C. cyaneopubescens
> A. versicolor
> B. boehmei/smithi(take your pick)
> G. pulchra
> H. sp "pumpkin patch"


just got a pair of H. sp. "Pumpkin Patch" slings in the mail...tiny when they're young, but still gorgeous!


----------



## Juno Choi (Mar 7, 2013)

P.miranda - IMO best display arboreal T all around
E. cyanognathus - Did I spell it right? LOL but how can you not love the blue, purplish fangs and they are wicked fast, almost like teleportation
B. smithi - The must have for your collection
P. metallica - EYE CANDY
C. cyaneopubescens - WEBS! WEBS EVERYWHERE AND EVERYDAY!


----------



## NGLepine (Mar 8, 2013)

Hmmm... I would guess mine are as i own.

G.Rosea (like the cheese on kraft dinner)
P.Regalis
B.Vagans
B.Boehmei
N.Tripepii
Hapalopus sp.LG Colombia
L.P/L.D hybrid female

** note: Parahybana/Difficilis was a purchase to get it away from breeding programs**


----------



## evilebe (Mar 8, 2013)

top two are p metallica and b smithi. then g pulchra and obt. then maybe p subfusca. so:

p metallica
b smithi
g pulchra
p murinus
p subfusca


----------



## Taranto1989 (Mar 8, 2013)

My Top fives are
P. murinus
P. muticus
H. lividum
G. rosia
L. parahybana


----------



## Balvala (Mar 9, 2013)

After editing my wishlist for awhile, I'd have to say that these choices remain at my "top five" as a primary goal to work toward caring for:


Anything within the *Iridopelma* genus. I'm purchasing an _I. Hirsutum_ very soon, however the _sp. "Recife"_ and especially _Seladonium_ would aid in making me an extremely mirthful man.
*Phormingochilus Everetti*
Anything residing within the *Ami* genus as well, however more precisely noted that my interest gravitates toward the _sp. "Panama"_ first, which I could acquire from TarantulaCafe if I lived in South Africa. (A hint to those of you that do)
*Psalmopoeus Emeraldus*
*Yamia sp. "Ranong"* 

-Andrew


----------



## C007BOND (Mar 9, 2013)

I like Brachypelma too....
But i think B. albiceps should be included。


----------



## jezzy607 (Mar 9, 2013)

My first thought is 5 B. smithi.....but if I must choose others...

B. smithi
B. emilia
B. albopilosum
G. rosea
L. parahybana (which I can't believe that I don't have at the moment!)

My adult female B. klaasi is just something to behold though.....but they are extremely hard to come by nowadays, too bad.


----------



## illegalacid (Mar 21, 2013)

*My top 5*

Theraphosa Blondi (Goliath Birdeater)
Poecilotheria Regalis (Indian Ornamental)
Poecilotheria Metallica (Gooty Ornamental)
Nhandu Chromatus (Brazilian Red and White) 
Avicularia Metallica (Metallic Pinktoe)


----------



## Jones0911 (Mar 21, 2013)

Two pokies
Two Asian burrowers
H. Mac


----------



## iPippin (Mar 21, 2013)

CeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrusCeratogyrus


----------



## Lizardman905 (Mar 22, 2013)

G.rosea
P.regalis
B.albiceps
Gbb
A.versicolor


----------



## Gesandte (Mar 24, 2013)

My top 5
G pulchra
GBB
A vesicolor
King baboon
M robustum


----------



## Ashphetamine (Mar 24, 2013)

*Exactly!*



Storm76 said:


> #4 A. versi / A. purpurea / A. diversipes


^ My top 3 of all time. 
(in order):
#1 A. purpurea
#2 A. diversipes
#3 A. versicolor
#4 A. (any)
#5 A. (any)
Heck, add A. Metallica and good ol' Rosea for good luck.

In my opinion, EVERY collection needs Avics. They're the showgirls of the T world. 
They're subconsciously mandatory, almost like experiencing the redlightdistrict while touring Amsterdam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZTguy (Mar 24, 2013)

Well in no particular order I would say top 5 must haves would have to be P.muticus, H.maculata, S.calceatum, P.ornata(or rufilata/miranda), and P.murinus.


----------



## Batu (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello everyone!  (1st Post I believe)

Tarantulas I have.

1. Gramastola rosea (Rose Hair) 

2. Heteroscodra maculata - Togo Starburst Baboon

3. Poecilotheria hanumavillasumica (Rameshwaram Ornamental)

4. Acanthoscurria Geniculata- Brazilian White Knee

5. Lasiodora Parahybana - Brazilian Pink Birdeater

Wants:

1. Poecilotheria regalis.

2. OBT

3. Another P. Metalica

4. Not sure what will be added after these three.


----------



## tyrantuladub (Mar 24, 2013)

For me it would have to be:

1. Poecilotheria regalis
2. Monocentropus balfouri
3. Xenesthis immanis
4. Ephebopus murinus
5. Megaphobema mesomelas

Honorable Mention: Poecilotheria metallica
Honorable Mention #2: Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ashphetamine said:


> In my opinion, EVERY collection needs Avics. They're the showgirls of the T world.
> They're subconsciously mandatory, almost like experiencing the redlightdistrict while touring Amsterdam.


Interesting comparison, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnofab (Mar 28, 2013)

Not in any specific order 

Brachypelma baumgarteni
Grammastola pulchra
Monocentropus balfouri
Typhochlaena costae
Avicularia purpurea


----------



## Sculpturatus (Mar 28, 2013)

I only have 1 t right now but have had the luxery to watch many grow, so here it goes, T. plumipes(my only t right now) A. versicolor(very interesting color change) P. muticus(very pretty) E. cyanognathus(also very cool colors) and last but not least T. blondi(just because of its size)


----------



## BaddestRuffest (Mar 29, 2013)

Well im quite the fan of defensive species although I won't be having any of these species just yet.

Haplopelma schmidti
Heteroscodra maculata
Lampropelma violaceopes
Pelinobius muticus
Stromatopelma calceatum

Others may disagree but that's just my 2 cents as a novice keeper.


----------



## friendttyy (Mar 29, 2013)

I would say: B.Albopilosum
                   B.Smithi
                   Avicularia purpurea
                   Cyclosternum fasciatum 
                   Stromatopelma calceatum


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 29, 2013)

I like the more adventurous side:

Poecilotheria
Lampropelma
Cyriopagopus
Stromatopelma
Encyocratella


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 29, 2013)

This thread keeps popping up, and I keep trying to avoid it...
I tend to overthink things too much sometimes.  
Top five:
terrestrial?  
semi-arboreal?
fossorial?
OW?
NW?
Arid?
Tropical?
Expensive?
Inexpensive?
Easy keepers?
Finicky?
The specification list could go on forever...

Then I thought, if I could only keep five of my Ts, which five would it be.
Well, I would be hard-pressed to make that decision in reality, but here are my choices for today based on my familiarity with the individuals that I have:
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma verdezi
Grammostola pulchripes
Grammostola rosea
Monocentropus balfouri


----------



## The Spider Faery (Mar 29, 2013)

A collection should have:

a good handling species that's docile 

a super colourful species

an excellent webber

an arboreal

a dwarf 

a large tarantula

(so that's 6, but it was hard enough to narrow it down to that many)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Mar 29, 2013)

cyanocean said:


> A collection should have:
> 
> a good handling species that's docile
> 
> ...



That would almost give you a rounded experience with tarantulas, but three are missing from making a collection complete:

The Obligate Burrower
The Attitude, Defensive, Aggressive, Shy...whatever you want to cal them, every one need at least one. :biggrin:
Communal Group

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Spider Faery (Mar 29, 2013)

JOHN 3:16 said:


> That would almost give you a rounded experience with tarantulas, but three are missing from making a collection complete:
> 
> The Obligate Burrower
> The Attitude, Defensive, Aggressive, Shy...whatever you want to cal them, every one need at least one. :biggrin:
> Communal Group


Yes, true, but considering the OP wanted only 5...I had to trim some fat.


----------



## Arachtion (Mar 29, 2013)

5. Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
4. Pamphobeteus antinous (Bolivia)
3. Cyriopagopus sp. "Sumatran tiger"
2. Ornithoctoninae sp. "Ho Chi Minh"
1. Haplopelma schmidti  (My favourite by a long way... and this spider in particular is the nicest spider I have ever seen, BTW this is not mine, so credit due to the owner of the video) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtMYxLdENbw


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 29, 2013)

Redneck said:


> I love the irminia! Heck, if its a Psalmo, I want it. But the irminia is, and always will be my favorite.


With it's speed, atitude, and lack of urticating hairs, it's an 'honorary old world.'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tylerdpeter (Jul 20, 2013)

the holy grail is the B. Shroederi, if you can find that they go up into the hundreds..


----------



## Dr Acula (Jul 20, 2013)

My top 5:

Poecilotheria subfusca "Highland"
Theraphosa stirmi
Pterinochilus murinus
Psalmopeous irminia
Avicularia versicolor


----------



## Gabananaaa (Jul 20, 2013)

Monocentropus Balfouri
Poecilotheria Metallica
Avicularia Avicularia
Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens
Ephebopus Cyanognathus


----------



## Formerphobe (Jul 20, 2013)

tylerdpeter said:


> the holy grail is the B. Shroederi, if you can find that they go up into the hundreds..


Brachypelma schroederi?  I got mine for free, and she's been worth every penny.  LOL  Actually, I adore her and wouldn't trade her for nuthin'.


----------



## skar (Jul 21, 2013)

Iridopelma.
Avicularia.
ceratogyrus.
psalmo.
something docile, (for me ) Aphonopelma.


----------



## Gamebred (Jul 21, 2013)

My top 5 would be
G Pulchar
L parahybana
B smithi
A Avic
B Auratum


----------



## Herzeleid14 (Jul 22, 2013)

for me personally, 

G. Rosea (have it)
G. Pulchra 
B. Smithi 
P. Metallica 
T. Blondi


----------



## Jamie H (Jul 23, 2013)

Hmm.. 
IMHO..
G rosea & A avic to start. One's terrestrial desert(ish) and the other is tropical arboreal. Two polar opposite beautiful hobby classics. Good hardy beginner Ts and handleable for those who must. 
P murinus a fave of mine for their vibrant colour and attitude. 
Everyone should have at least one Pokie of any variety. 
My other personal favourite is P irminia - they're so beautiful and my last one was such a character.


----------



## Bugmom (Jul 23, 2013)

I need a xenesthesis. Neeeeeeed it.

I don't have much to add. I now own like 70% of whats been mentioned in this thread (not counting species I don't have interest in, like G. rosea, T. blondi/smithi, and Poecilotheria).

Would like to get something Ephobopus (sp?) and everything Acanthoscurria cause I love that genus. I wouldn't necessarily say anyone else needs them though. They're like... angry hair-flicking rocks.


----------



## Taco123 (Jul 28, 2013)

For me its a idiothele Mira ( don't have yet ) ,monocentropus balfouri ( have) poecilotheria regalis(have ), THeraphosa blondi ( don't have yet ) chromotopelma Cyaneopubescens ( have )


----------

